# WiFi issues



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Whenever I connect to my home network, the bionic will connect (the 3g icons stays, as usual) and it'll work for a few minutes, then the data in my apps will stop loading. I'll look up and see no wifi, occasionally I'll see the open network notification which takes me to "networks manager" as opposed to wifi settings.

The strange thing is the second I go into wifi settings, without touching anything it'll reconnect to my network and all will be well until I'm out of hte wifi settings screen for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I know its a newb question and im not trying to treat you like one but you do have your wifi sleep policy set to "never" right?


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Yea, I do that first thing when I get the phone. And the wifi is disconnecting while the screen is on during active use.


----------

